# fuchai 213 batteries in series



## Oceanic Vapes (16/11/16)

Hi all, I need your help desperately.

I'm using a fuchai 213 with 2x lg chocolates. So many people have so many different answers to my question, pls help

I'm using a limitless xl atty, and I'm running it in wattage mode round about 90 watts as I have a .18 ohm build. 

Now the big question is, on the fuchai screen it shows that I'm pulling 23A. Now what I need to know is with the two 20A batteries in series, does this allow me to pull up to 40A or should I be firing on 20A and less. Some people say if the batteries is in parallel you could then pull up to 40A but if they are in series you should be pulling up to 20A

Pls help, specifically with the fuchai 213


----------



## blujeenz (16/11/16)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Hi all, I need your help desperately.
> 
> I'm using a fuchai 213 with 2x lg chocolates. So many people have so many different answers to my question, pls help
> 
> ...



The Fuchai takes a series config.


Leave well alone or risk shorting out a battery.
You should be firing what the mod shows, dont fret about it.
At 90w with 0.18 ohm and 23A, it should be 4.14V.

With 2 LG choc's in a series config, the theoretical continous rate is 20A and unless the batts are gettin hot at 23A dont worry about it.
Unless you can see what volts its running at, its all just a paper exercise, usually there is a little overhead to allow for DC - DC conversion losses.

In a theoretical situation parallel batts have to deliver more amps to achieve the same wattage as a series config.

If push comes to shove and its worrying you, pop open the batt door and connect a 20A meter in series, ie pos leg of meter to the pos batt and neg lead of the meter to neg batt, and take a reading to compare with whats shown on screen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (16/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> The Fuchai takes a series config.
> View attachment 75431
> 
> Leave well alone or risk shorting out a battery.
> ...



Thanks for the info, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/11/16)

Yeah, series. I would not risk it and would rather build a higher resistance coil.

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/attachments/image-jpeg.614033/


----------



## blujeenz (16/11/16)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Thanks for the info, much appreciated



A lot of vape stores rate the LG HG2 as a 20A cont and 35A pulse, without knowing how long the pulse is doesnt help much, but it does tell you that there is a comfortable safety margin.
BatteryBro tested the LG HG2 at 20A continous discharge with a temp of 30 degrees C for what its worth.
https://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-wholesale-battery-reviews/57179459-lg-hg2-review-20a-3000mah


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (16/11/16)

I find with my lg chocs on 23A they are getting warmer, so I reckon not a good idea, but I also have tesiyi 3000 45A, and as far as I know you don't get 3000 mah 45A batteries, but they do heat up much less than the lg's on 23A


----------



## blujeenz (16/11/16)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> I find with my lg chocs on 23A they are getting warmer, so I reckon not a good idea, but I also have tesiyi 3000 45A, and as far as I know you don't get 3000 mah 45A batteries, but they do heat up much less than the lg's on 23A


I'd put the Tesiyi's in, they might not be good for 45A, but they should definitely handle 25A.


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (16/11/16)

Thanks for all info, does anyone know of any tests done on the tesiyi 3000 45A


----------

